# No Musical Colors in XP WMP? - Check thiis.



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello,

I suppose it is sentimental attachment but I love Musical Colors. I googled the problem of there being none in WinXP (and WMP9) and was surprised (and not a little pleased) just how many folk felt the same way.

It is easily done.

Go to Start | Run, type (or paste) *regsvr32 "C:\Program files\Windows Media Player\wmpvis.dll"* click OK.

It works in WMPs 10 and 11 too.

Thanks,* Sisex *here.

Cheers.:up:

Ben.


----------

